# Tonsberg and Mandal



## slick

All,
Technical assistance required please, what exactly is the difference between a Mandal Fairlead Shackle and a Tonsberg Mooring link?
I have been familiar and used the Tonsberg on Tankers I served on, the Mandal not sighted yet.
Thanks in advance.
Yours aye,
Slick


----------



## exsailor

For pictures of both, see http://www.unirig.com.au/go/products/anchor-chain-and-fittings/tonsberg-mooring-link
and
http://www.unirig.com.au/go/products/anchor-chain-and-fittings/mandal-fairlead-shackle


----------



## slick

*Tonsberg and Mandal Shackles*

All,
Thanks for the reply, I am however familiar with the shackles , is there a difference in their applications and uses?
Yours aye,
Slick


----------



## gdynia

slick said:


> All,
> Thanks for the reply, I am however familiar with the shackles , is there a difference in their applications and uses?
> Yours aye,
> Slick


Slick

We use both kinds offshore in mooring operations. Basically both are used to connect fibre ropes to metal ropes to pass through fairleads. The types we have onboard at present the Mandal has a sheeve in it were the Tonsberg has a fixed pin. We tend to go mainly for the Mandal as get less wear and tear on the fibre ropes.


----------



## slick

*Tonsberg or Mandal*

All,
gydnia thanks for the enlightenment
Yours aye,
slick

We use both kinds offshore in mooring operations. Basically both are used to connect fibre ropes to metal ropes to pass through fairleads. The types we have onboard at present the Mandal has a sheeve in it were the Tonsberg has a fixed pin. We tend to go mainly for the Mandal as get less wear and tear on the fibre ropes.[/QUOTE]


----------

